# pulse proportional thermostat Help



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

hey guys i bought a pulse proportional thermostat max 600w off a guy on this site 

what it is i set it up last night the heat light stays on till i plug in heat source no heat at all is giving off is it :censor:ed or anyone got any ideas:whistling2:


----------



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

bump......:whistling2:


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi there,

Usual working of a pulse stat....

Plug in the heat sourse (mat, ceramic etc...), put the probe from the stat somewhere it sense the temp.....

The read light will stay on constant until the correct temp you have the stat at is reached and then the light will flash/pulse to keep it at the right temp.

If you have done that, and tried another heat sourse to check that the heat sourse is not the prob... it could be a faulty stat...

The red light will stay on constant though, until it has reached the proper temp before it starts to pulse.


----------



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

no the light stays off when somthing is pluged in to it but goes back on when unpluged never seen it with thermostats before


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Hmmmm! Ok, just checked my Habistat pulse for you and also my microclimate pulse just to make sure.

The Habistat one has no light until you plug the heat souce in. The microclimate one has the light on constant before you plug the heat souce in. - both are different.

I don't know which kind you are using so checked both mine...:lol2:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

The thermostat triac has blown, which is usually caused by a short on the heater or its associated wiring.
As its second hand, if you send it back to Eurorep with a cheque or postal order for £5 to cover the postage, we will repair it for you. 
Its usually repaired and on its way back to you the same day we receive it.
Hope that helps,
Pete


----------



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

so is it just £5 to get it fixed


----------



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

sorry it is a Habistat:whistling2:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, Im offering to fix it for you and the £5 will cover the return postage.
Stick it in the post and I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

reptile1 said:


> so is it just £5 to get it fixed


Hi

Think he is offering to fix for free....the £5 would cover the return postage to you....: victory:.

At least you know whats wrong now though.....


----------



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for that guys : victory:


----------



## NT666 (Mar 2, 2008)

my habistat dimming stat has started to do that
bloody thing is driving me up the wall,im on about buying a new one,
putting the knackered one in the new box and taking it back to the shop
and say they sold me a dud , wonder if i get a refund or another new one
in replacement ?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

peterf said:


> The thermostat triac has blown, which is usually caused by a short on the heater or its associated wiring.
> As its second hand, if you send it back to Eurorep with a cheque or postal order for £5 to cover the postage, we will repair it for you.
> Its usually repaired and on its way back to you the same day we receive it.
> Hope that helps,
> Pete


Do you work for habistat/eurorep then?


----------

